# sunset sunglow



## BarryBerry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi was just woundering what I would get if I crossed my sunglow male with a female sunset ? Thanks Barry


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

i think just alot of hets


----------



## BarryBerry (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

You would get 
sunsets het albino
hypo hogs het albino 

And i think these will be 75% BCI but dont qoute me on that :blush:


----------



## BarryBerry (Mar 31, 2012)

Great thanks


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hogs are BCI, just a smaller island locale, so they would be hog outcrosses *


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *Hogs are BCI, just a smaller island locale, so they would be hog outcrosses *


You know what i mean, its easier to say BCI than common or hogs


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

herper147 said:


> You know what i mean, its easier to say BCI than common or hogs


What did you mean?

If both commons and Hogg island boas are Bci, then how does crossing the two together make them "75% BCI" ?




OP, 

A sunset is supposed to be a super hypo Hogg island boa. Technically it won't actually be a pure Hogg island as its ancestors would need to have been crossed with a non-Hogg island common boa to get the hypo gene into the Hogg lines. Sunsets vary considerably in the 'percentage Hogg' in them (especially as many sunsets are created via breeding 'het sunsets' (that will have been created by crossing a hypo common with a pure Hogg) with another hypo common.

The 'best' sunsets come from het sunset x het sunset animals and therefore have plenty of Hogg influence.



Your sunglow is a hypo albino common.

Your sunset is a super hypo Hogg/common cross.


Breed them together and you will get 

50% hypo het albino
50% super hypo het albino

You will not be able to 100% guarantee that any particular animal in the litter is a super rather than a regular hypo so you would have to label them as 'poss super hypos'.


You may find some people that would label the offspring as sunsets or 'poss sunsets' but I would say that the supers would not be sunsets as you've halved the Hogg influence in them by breeding the common sunglow into them.


You will have a lovely, colourful litter of hypos and super hypos, all off which will be 100% het albino and may or may not show differing amounts of Hogg influence. 

To get more sunsets you need to breed your sunset to either another sunset (for 100% sunset babies) or a 'het sunset' (AKA 'hypo Hogg') for 50% het sunsets and 50% sunsets.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Albino sunsets = sunrise


----------



## BarryBerry (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who left a message it's going to be a great help


----------



## BarryBerry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi was wondering what I would get if I crossed my sunglow male with a Female normal 100% het kahl albino or a normal female double het for snow thanks


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

BarryBerry said:


> Hi was wondering what I would get if I crossed my sunglow male with a Female normal 100% het kahl albino or a normal female double het for snow thanks



No probs (personally I believe either of these crosses would be better than the Hogg cross (save the Hogg for more Hoggs!)


sunglow x normal het Kahl

25% normal het albino
25% hypo het albino (AKA 'dbl het sunglow')
25% albino
25% sunglow

(An excellent pairing in my mind because all offspring are 'known' and can be sold accordlingly (i.e. there are no 'poss hets'))


sunglow x normal het snow

25% normal het albino 50% poss het anery
25% hypo het albino 50% poss het anery
25% albino 50% poss het anery
25% sunglow 50% poss het anery



Obviously if you are aiming for snows and moonglows this could be the route to go, but it involves a lot of gambling as each animal only has a 50% chance of carrying anery, so breeding two together only gives you a 25% chance of both animals carrying anery and then, if they do each offspring has only a 25% chance of being anery (so basically to hit moonglows in the F2 generation from this pairing would be ridiculously lucky)


My advice?

Put the sunglow to the normal het albino.

With funds from the sale of the offspring (or your savings, whatever!), buy a ghost 100% het albino male (depending on the depth of your pockets, you might be able to find a grown on one)


Put that to your female dbl het snow:

ghost x normal dbl het snow

12.5% normal het albino, anery (AKA dbl het snow)
12.5% hypo het albino, anery (AKA triple het moonglow!)
12.5% albino het anery (AKA het snow)
12.5% sunglow het anery (AKA het moonglow)
12.5% anery het albino (AKA het snow)
12.5% ghost het albino (AKA het moonglow)
12.5% snow
12.5% moonglow.



Just like the option above, this gives all known offspring (no poss hets at all and all offspring are fully identifiable and as such are worth a lot more than possibles!)



Just my opinion :2thumb:


----------



## BarryBerry (Mar 31, 2012)

great thanks will take ur advice and get a het albino


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

bothrops said:


> What did you mean?
> 
> If both commons and Hogg island boas are Bci, then how does crossing the two together make them "75% BCI" ?
> 
> ...



^^^^^this^^^^^^^^


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)

An all hypo litter possible DHSG


----------

